# Cobweb Training Where



## BSP1

Does Anyone Know Where Do They Offer Cobweb Training.


----------



## Goose

BSP1 said:


> Does Anyone Know Where Do They Offer Cobweb Training.


Call them at 781-395-8708...be prepared to leave a message.

Sometimes there isn't more than a few weeks notice on classes...with the summer coming up I'm sure they'll be running some soon. Gil typically gets the info about any upcoming classes that they announce and he posts it on here.


----------



## BSP1

Frank Thanks For The Info


----------



## MVS

I thought they were going to have a website? Such a popular class, I can't believe they don't have a damn website yet.


----------



## 1122

Check on leaps. Go to the News file then type in seminars. I know that there is a class at Andover police Sataion on May 8th, 9th,and 10th.


----------



## Goose

RPD931 said:


> I thought they were going to have a website? Such a popular class, I can't believe they don't have a damn website yet.


AFAIK it's run on the side by a FT Cambridge guy with a family, and I believe all the other guys are FT cops as well. It doesn't leave a whole lot of time for other stuff.

I was thinking the same thing when I took it last year, but all your questions get answered with the packet they send you in the mail anyway.


----------



## MVS

frank said:


> AFAIK it's run on the side by a FT Cambridge guy with a family, and I believe all the other guys are FT cops as well. It doesn't leave a whole lot of time for other stuff.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing when I took it last year, but all your questions get answered with the packet they send you in the mail anyway.


Yeah I know, I took COBWEB a couple years ago, what a blast! :baby01: . But it really could be a minimal maintainance website. The info about the course and instructors would pretty much stay the same all the time. The only thing to "maintain" would be occasionally updating the class schedule.


----------



## frapmpd24

The MPTC offers a Police Mountain Bike Training (PMBT) course. It is a 3-Day course with a certificate from the MPTC. I attended the one held at the Foxboro Academy in October of 2005 and found the instructors to be very very good. We did a variety of riding during the three days which put the class through its paces. Some of the better MPTC training I have been to and I would recomend it.

Upcoming Dates: 
Police Mountain Bike School

May 17-19, 2006 9:00AM-4:00PM
June 14-16, 2006 9:00AM-4:00PM

ATTENDEES WILL MEET AT THE MPTC H.Q., (FORMER PAUL DEVOR SCHOOL) 1380 BAY ST., COTTAGE B, TAUNTON.

To register please fax applications to (508) 979-1771 
Any questions Telephone Rose Sauvageau (617) 727-4311

Here is the link to the training schedule for the New Bedford Academy. 
http://www.mass.gov/mptc/newbedford_schedule.htm


----------



## 1122

I heard that MPTC class is a joke. I took C.O.B.W.E.B. last year. I have been on the job 10 years and it was the best training that i have ever been to. The instructors make the class fun to be at. The instructors teach you what you use on the street. ITS GREAT


----------

